
Firefox 68 vs. Chrome 76 Linux Web Browser Performance Benchmarks - Fnoord
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Firefox-68-Chrome-76-Browsers
======
OrgNet
Even if the benchmarks were done properly, I would rather still use Firefox
(privacy trumps performance)...

